# Wlid betta keeper headcount :P



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious to see how many people here keep wilds or plan to keep wilds. 

What species do you have or plan to get?For me almost everyone knows but this is what I have, had, will have and want!

Have had:
sp. mahachai
Albimarginata

Have:
Macrostoma 
Pi
Picta
Ocellata
Channoides

Will Have:
Pugnax
Renata(in transit now)
Simplex

Want:
Brownerum
Persephone
Pallifina
Unimaculata
Ethidae


Thats about it for really want lol.I want them all tbh but ive not the room  Anyhow, lets see who has what!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to have a few Imbellis. I'd like to get a few of the wild species and try breeding them but I gotta wait until my housing situation takes care of itself (nothing major, just lease coming up soon and we need to move to a cheaper place).

Which ones would you think would be good for a beginner? Are any of them fairly forgiving and easy to breed?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

sp. mahachai are very easily bred. They are very similiar to the imbellis also. Channoides and Albimarginata are easy and little fishes, Pictas have proven to be pretty easy too. Macrostoma is easy to breed but getting them to hold is a mystery to many. I have a small plan in the works, a new way to try to see how successful I am. 

The main thing to remember is that wilds need clean water, which is something i give all my fish, domestics included. They need tight fitting lids and decent filtration and plants. If you can provide this then it should be fairly easy to keep many different species.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet!! Thank you for those names! It'll give me something to research on and then go from there.

I wish I had known more about them when I had the Imbellis. I loved those little fish!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have albimarginata. 

Used to have strohi, coccina, persephone, picta and fusca, at various points over the last long while.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wilds are the most fun to keep I think personally. 

I have:

Betta Ocellata

Will have:

Betta Simplex
Betta Albimarginata



Want to have:

Betta Dimidiata
Betta Pallifina
Betta Macrostoma
Betta Kratois


Gotta 60 gallon cube tank that I will soon be setting up as a wild tank for my wild bettas. Lots of plants, driftwood, oak leaves, and tannin water is planned for this tank.


----------

